# Beim FTP an-/abmelden mittels expect/send-Skript



## Bombi (17. April 2003)

Wunderschönen Guten Morgen an alle !!!

Ich suche eine Lösung zu meinem folgenden Problem.

Ich will mich per Script an einem FTP-Server anmelden, Daten holen und wieder abmelden und eine PHP-Datei ausführen. Klappt auch,bis sich der Rechner beim FTP abmelden soll. Ich komme einfach nicht mehr aus dem FTP raus.

Hier das Script
---------------------------------------
spawn ftp 999.888.777.66
expect "Name" ; send "root\n"
expect "Password:"
send "dasPasswort\n"
expext "ftp>"
*send "bye\n"* 

lynx -dump http://localhost/test.php
---------------------------------------

Weiss einer warum dieser BYE-Befehl nicht so funktioniert ??? Ich bin ratlos !!!!




So ich habe es jetzt doch noch hinbekommen, daß sich der Rechner beim FTP wieder abmeldet, indem ich einfach an das Ende nochmal expect "ftp>" geschrieben habe.

Nun das nächste Problem :

Wie rufe ich denn jetzt meine PHP-Datei in diesem Skript auf ???

In der Shell geht es wie folgt:

lynx -dump http://localhost/test.php

?????????????????????????????????????
?????????????????????????????????????


----------

